# Just gotta brag a bit



## ten-acre-farms (Sep 28, 2013)

I love my property set up so much!

Chickens 








Goats








Horse


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Great setup!


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Looks good!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very nice. Always good to have a setup that works for you.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

Love the goat house. Looks like a nice farm


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks really good.


----------



## Rusty (Aug 21, 2013)

That's really cute- I especially like your chicken coop. I have chickens too, and I love looking at other peoples coops because people love being creative with them!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice


----------



## hearthnsoul (Jul 5, 2009)

Brag on, very nice!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## LeahMeit (Sep 16, 2013)

Really nice! 

I'd brag too!


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

Looks really nice


----------

